# Festool sanders recommendations



## sps (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi guys anyone can recommend me a festool machine for sanding a project such as brand new homes sanding interior frames like filling nail holes thanks .


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

sps said:


> Hi guys anyone can recommend me a festool machine for sanding a project such as brand new homes sanding interior frames like filling nail holes thanks .


The Ro90 would be good for trim and smaller areas. I use my ro125 for walls but I am thinking about the planex for my next sander for interior walls and ceilings


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I love my DTS-400 for interior sanding. Trim , doors etc. easy to use, lightweight. Gets into corners easy.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

The ETS 125 (5" round) and DTS 400 (small delta-shaped pad) would be my first recommendation due to their lightweight. If you have, or plan to buy, a 5" Rotex 125 sander then the ETS 125 is your best bet so you can share abrasives between the two. If not, I like the DTS because of the delta shape, which allows you to get into corners easily.

The Rotex RO 90 DX, which was also mentioned, is a very versatile sander since it can switch quickly between a 3½" round pad and a delta pad for tight spaces and corners. It also has the aggressive and random orbital modes to select from to switch between stripping tasks and light sanding like drywall spot repair. It's a good investment if you need the versatility, but is not quite as ergonomic as the smaller ETS and DTS sanders.

Check them out here:

http://festoolpaint.com/power-tools/sanders/finish-sanders/

Edit: Just a note... We have a 30-day money back guarantee, so you can get one of these and try it out for yourself under your own conditions. If you find it doesn't meet your expectations within 30 days, just return it for a refund or exchange it for another model, less shipping if applicable.

Hope that helps.

Shane Holland
Festool USA


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What is the best sandpaper for the RO 90 DX with the delta attachment for sanding previously painted trim? Do you guys have like 180 grit?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What is the best sandpaper for the RO 90 DX with the delta attachment for sanding previously painted trim? Do you guys have like 180 grit?


Our recommended abrasive for paint application is Granat (light blue). It has properties that prevent clogging and other issues associated with paint and generally outlasts all other abrasives. It's available for the RO 90 in delta and round.

Shane


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Shane, your saying that I can buy everything, and if we don't like it or don't feel it is all its cracked up to be it can be returned for a full refund? I thought I could only return for an upgrade. Please advise. 
Thx.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Shane, your saying that I can buy everything, and if we don't like it or don't feel it is all its cracked up to be it can be returned for a full refund? I thought I could only return for an upgrade. Please advise.
> Thx.


Kevin, we have a 30-day money back guarantee on *tools*. That does not include accessories or consumables (like sandpaper). So, you can buy any of our tools (Sanders, dust extractors, the Planex, drills, SysLite, for example) and use it for up to 30 days. If you don't like it, just return it to do to dealer for a refund. If you buy online, the shipping costs are non-refundable.

The written policy is here if you want to review it. Feel free to call me, email me or speak to your preferred dealer if you have specific questions.

http://festoolpaint.com/service/30-day-guarantee/

This is meant to take the risk out of purchasing and let you use the tools in your own environment and conditions to see if they suit your needs. A common question is whether you might buy someone else's used tools and the short answer is no. We periodically have reconditioned tool sales for tools returned under the program, which are discounted at 10%, 20% or 30% off based on condition. That's what happens to them. They are never resold as new.

Shane Holland
[email protected]
765-894-2172 (c)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Shane. What hose do I need to buy to use the RO 90 and the DTS 400 with a vacuum from other brand while I get one from Festool.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey Shane. What hose do I need to buy to use the RO 90 and the DTS 400 with a vacuum from other brand while I get one from Festool.


The ports on our sanders are 1" diameter, or 27mm. So, any hose with a 1" opening will work. If you're hose is larger, you can buy a stepped adapter at most hardware stores.

Something like this, although I'm not advocating this particular brand or anything, just an example:

Multi-Step Dust Hose Reducer - Amazon.com

Shane


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> The ports on our sanders are 1" diameter, or 27mm. So, any hose with a 1" opening will work. If you're hose is larger, you can buy a stepped adapter at most hardware stores.
> 
> Something like this, although I'm not advocating this particular brand or anything, just an example:
> 
> ...


I meant to say a hose from Festool to use it with the RO 90 and the DTS 400 but that fits a vacuum from other brand.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually, let me qualify something real quick with regard to the importance of which "vacuum" or dust extractor you use. The DTS 400 is a good example. Most vacs have so much suction that they will actually pull a sander with a small pad like this down into the surface causing swirls or other issues. Festool dust extractors have variable speed, which means you can dial the suction down for a sander like this one. That's just one of the many advantages. HEPA filters are another. They are designed to maximum the dust collection efficiency with our tools, which also will prolong sandpaper life for sanders. All in all, you'll end up with happier clients and better results and spend a lot less time cleaning up and more time putting paint on the wall.

Remember that you save 10% when you buy a tool with a dust extractor, too.

Read more about it all here: http://festoolpaint.com/highspeed/

Sorry for the extra post.

Shane


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I meant to say a hose from Festool to use it with the RO 90 and the DTS 400 but that fits a vacuum from other brand.


Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding. You could buy our 27mm hose, available in anti-static (green) or non-antistatic (grey). Those have a 1½" vacuum-side connector. So, you would want to measure the port on your vacuum. Again, an adapter could help if it's not the right size. But 1½" is pretty common.

Our dust extractors will include this 27mm anti-static hose.

Shane


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How about if I use the Planex with other vacuum? Will it work?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about if I use the Planex with other vacuum? Will it work?


The Planex is actually best with our 36mm hose and there's a hose made especially for the Planex. It's black and is lighter weight than our standard hose and more flexible. It also have a flange that allow it to connect to the Planex in a way that it can't come loose by accident while you're sanding.

This hose has the same 36mm, or 1½" vac-side diameter.

http://festoolpaint.com/power-tool-...ctor-hose-for-planex-lhs-225-11-1-2-ft-496972

Shane


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks man. You rock!!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> The Planex is actually best with our 36mm hose and there's a hose made especially for the Planex. It's black and is lighter weight than our standard hose and more flexible. It also have a flange that allow it to connect to the Planex in a way that it can't come loose by accident while you're sanding.
> 
> This hose has the same 36mm, or 1½" vac-side diameter.
> 
> ...


Is that on the planex end or the vacuum port??


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is that on the planex end or the vacuum port??


36mm (1½") on the vacuum end and on the Planex end.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Actually, let me qualify something real quick with regard to the importance of which "vacuum" or dust extractor you use. The DTS 400 is a good example. Most vacs have so much suction that they will actually pull a sander with a small pad like this down into the surface causing swirls or other issues. Festool dust extractors have variable speed, which means you can dial the suction down for a sander like this one. That's just one of the many advantages. HEPA filters are another. They are designed to maximum the dust collection efficiency with our tools, which also will prolong sandpaper life for sanders. All in all, you'll end up with happier clients and better results and spend a lot less time cleaning up and more time putting paint on the wall. Remember that you save 10% when you buy a tool with a dust extractor, too. Read more about it all here: http://festoolpaint.com/highspeed/ Sorry for the extra post. Shane


The variable speed suction is key. I usually run my Midi at 1/2 suction with the DTS. I crank it up more for the RO-125 outside. 
The outlet on many vacs are the same, so you can use a Bosch hose for example (I got an extra one of amazon which fits my festool and Bosch sanders perfectly) on a Fein vac or a festool vac or any other vac for that matter. At least all the ones I've tried. The difference will be the rest of the factors. I own two older Feins and they're bullet proof but I use my Midi with my sanders. Just more convenient and cleaner. I love the stacking of the systainer on the vac for example. Too freakin handy. The wheel lock so it doesn't fall out of the van when you open it. I've owned 3 Feins (One finally retired last year after ages) and they've all fallen on their heads multiple times. They are really sad looking now. They keep running, but look pathetic. The Granat paper is amazing too. Love that stuff. I'm just a rookie compared to VP with this stuff, but since he didn't jump in I'm offering my two cents. He was spur helpful when I was trying to decide


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> The ETS 125 (5" round) and DTS 400 (small delta-shaped pad) would be my first recommendation due to their lightweight. If you have, or plan to buy, a 5" Rotex 125 sander then the ETS 125 is your best bet so you can share abrasives between the two. If not, I like the DTS because of the delta shape, which allows you to get into corners easily.
> 
> The Rotex RO 90 DX, which was also mentioned, is a very versatile sander since it can switch quickly between a 3½" round pad and a delta pad for tight spaces and corners. It also has the aggressive and random orbital modes to select from to switch between stripping tasks and light sanding like drywall spot repair. It's a good investment if you need the versatility, but is not quite as ergonomic as the smaller ETS and DTS sanders.
> 
> ...


Can we get the package deals with extractor in canadian stores?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Can we get the package deals with extractor in canadian stores?


Check with your preferred dealer in Canada. Tool + Extractor packages are available there.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Check with your preferred dealer in Canada. Tool + Extractor packages are available there.


Hey Shane
How do I get my hands on one of those reconditioned RAS-115's ?
Also, I'm thinking of doing a "cool tools" program at our Seattle Pdca, featuring festool of course. Who would I talk to about showing off a couple ones I don't have? Feel free to PM.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Hey Shane
> How do I get my hands on one of those reconditioned RAS-115's ?


PM sent. But, for the sake of informing other forum members. We have periodic reconditioned tool sales. The most recent one just ended about 3 months ago. So, there likely won't be another one for a while. During the sale, we offer tools that have been returned under our 30-day money back guarantee. Discounts are based on the condition of the tool at 10, 20 or 30% off catalog prices. The best way to keep informed is to subscribe to our emails or hook up with us on Facebook or Twitter. We also have the rare promotion as well but nothing scheduled for the rest of 2013.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Shane for your info. It is great to know about the return policy. Next year we will be all full of your tools.


----------

